# Système Events



## ManFra (17 Février 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde. J’ai créé un programme qui utilise le « System Events » dans AppleScript et j’ai des tas de messages d’erreurs lorsqu’il « run ». Deux messages d’erreur 1) : « *n’est pas autorisé à envoyer des saisies de touches. » et 2) : « n’est pas autorisé à envoyer des saisies de touches », *s’affiche lors le programme utilise « keystrokes » ou « key code » avec « System Events ». J’ai autorisé le programme AppleScript dans la section « Sécurité et confidentialité » et toujours les messages d’erreurs apparaissent. Comment résoudre ce problème? Meric d’avance.


----------

